# An 0ld Monark super twin.



## Motobike1940 (Apr 28, 2021)

I lucked into this cool old bike.  It's been hidden away in an old bicycle shop in Chicago for the last 40 years.  I really don't know too much about it.  I just thought it was really smokin. Now I own it and would like to know what I have.
      I will supply pics. What is it missing? Is it original and correct?  Does anyone out there have parts? Any information would be welcome. Paperwork, manuals, ads? Thanks, Eric


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Let’s see the whole bike 
Thanks


----------



## pocatello51 (Apr 28, 2021)

Motobike1940 said:


> I lucked into this cool old bike.  It's been hidden away in an old bicycle shop in Chicago for the last 40 years.  I really don't know too much about it.  I just thought it was really smokin. Now I own it and would like to know what I have.
> I will supply pics. What is it missing? Is it original and correct?  Does anyone out there have parts? Any information would be welcome. Paperwork, manuals, ads? Thanks, EricView attachment 1400768
> View attachment 1400768



phone numbers for monark super twin parts and or repairs  Roger 248-953-8768 / Ted415-250-7279 / John913-226-6134  These three have helped me with a super twin that I have thanks D Miller 360-910-4704


----------



## stoney (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice find, beautiful original. Easy light cleanup on that if you choose to. Not sure if I would though.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Jul 1, 2021)

Anyone out there know what size, or brand spark plug a 1949 monark super twin motor bike should have?  Opposed 2 cylinder engine. It came with a champion J-8 in front. The rear had a champion H-10.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Jul 1, 2021)

Here are the pictures


----------



## toyman (Jul 4, 2021)

From what I can see,you need a flywheel cover and a backing plate,air cleaner, choke rod and knob and a gas line.Need more pictures to help you any more.I can help you with some of these parts.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Jul 4, 2021)

toyman said:


> From what I can see,you need a flywheel cover and a backing plate,air cleaner, choke rod and knob and a gas line.Need more pictures to help you any more.I can help you with some of these parts.



Thanks for the reply.  I definitely can use any appropriate parts that I am missing. The fuel tank is very clean inside.  However, it does not have the tabs to mount it on the frame.  I do have a beautiful fiberglass copy of the flywheel cover. Choke rod and knob are a must. I still would like to know what sparkplug this takes.  My dad used to sell lawnmowers.  OMC and they were J-8. Also are the plug wires a side mount configuration?  I will send pictures as well.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Jul 4, 2021)

Any parts or help you can give would be greatly appreciated. I can't get my pictures to load.


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2021)

Still like to see pics of the whole bike!


----------



## toyman (Aug 10, 2021)

I can help you with needed parts.John 913 226 6134


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sunday at 1:10 PM)

Hey @Motobike1940! Any updates on this bike? I’m getting one of my own and I will be starting a registry to track how many there are!


----------



## Motobike1940 (Monday at 1:41 PM)

Thanks for the contact.  The very cool and original Super Twin is still in my possession.  It is inside and safe. I am in desperate need of some parts. I am in the gathering mode currently.  I


----------



## Motobike1940 (Monday at 1:48 PM)

have also come into a collection of very vintage bikes. One of them is a Montgomery Ward/Hawthorne tri-bar bicycle.  I never heard of them before.  They say there was only 12 or so; ever made.


----------



## Freqman1 (Monday at 2:00 PM)

Motobike1940 said:


> have also come into a collection of very vintage bikes. One of them is a Montgomery Ward/Hawthorne tri-bar bicycle.  I never heard of them before.  They say there was only 12 or so; ever made. View attachment 1765643



Not sure who “they” is but there were more than 12 of these made. While not common they are out there. For some reason you see the girls model a lot more than the boys.


----------



## Motobike1940 (Tuesday at 7:53 AM)

Thanks for the info.  I'm never quite sure who to believe in this forum. I guess that they, at
least,  are very uncommon.


----------



## higgens (Tuesday at 8:32 AM)

I would say not very uncommon at all I’ve seen quite a few at swap meets


----------

